# Need help to I.D. a disease.



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I had 3 red eye tetras, about an inch & a half each, over the last 2 weeks, all 3 had developed medium sized ( larger than ich spots) white patches/ bite places , not sure how to explain it, no blood or redness of any kind, treated with a broad spectrum medication (Tetra Medica- General tonic) , which seemed to be helping for a while, but yesterday i noticed one had gotten VERY bloated, all the way up to the gills, and that it's scales were starting to protrude, and very rapid breathing. Also i am not sure if they are bite marks, since i don't have a lot of knowledge on red eye's behavior.

I used the online disease diagnostics thing, couldn't get a clear answer on that,
so i hoped the meds would help, but today i found the bloated one dead, the other 2 still have the patches, a bit smaller now, but i don't seem to be getting this disease I.D.'ed or treated, and don't want this to spread to my other fish in the community tank. Any help would be appreciated. 

I will try to upload pics for a better examination.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i think my molly has this too = (


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

@Sq33qs: looks like fungus to me. depending on what available next to you, i suggest you treating for fungus.
@FishBreeding: upload a pic.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i have a dalmation molly and it has some brown in it = (


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

looks like fungus


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

FishBreeding: that sounds like velvet to me.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, but can anyone specifically ID the type of fungus or maybe elaborate a bit more? I'm looking for a bit more detail.

-causes
-specific treatment
-infectious?
-behavior?
- could it be bite marks?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

You might want to talk to some of the older members such as Lohachata, TheOldSalt, Tallonebball, EMC7, Blue Cray and Revolution1221 for an ID.

as far as i know, fungus is treated with generic anti fungal med's like Methyl blue. Fungus is usually caused by bad water as a secondary infection.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

it looks like a fungus. methyl blue is great, my mollies got it a while back and it cleared it up with no casualties.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys, will try to get methyl blue or similiar product, not sure if methyl blue is available in South Africa but i'll try to source it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its hard to tell exactly what it is by the picture especially since im on my phone lol. is it protruding from the side of the fish like growing or is it flat like missing scales? my 3 guesses would be the start of an ulcer, a bite or rub mark, or fungal growth. an ulcer will start out as a small patch of missing scales and slowly turn red until it eventually forms a hole in the side of the fish it can also lead to a fungul infection the number one cause of ulcers would be poor water qaulity but im assuming you keep up with water changes and everything so you probably have pretty clean water. also a bite mark or rub can lead to a fungul infection from the open wound. i have also seen a fish get stuck to a filter and it caused open sores, a few days later it had a big growth of fungus comming off of it. i treated with marycin pluss and it cleared up in no time. here i am reading our disease chart at work and it says if it is a fungul growth than its most likely a type of TRUE body fungus treat with MarOxy or marycin two and marycin pluss to prevent any secondary infections from bacteria. i would def use the marycin pluss just incase its the start of an ulcer because that also treats ulcers. and because just incase it isnt fungus its liekly from the wound it could grow fungus unless treated.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks again for the help, I am now 90% sure it's a fungus, but like you stated above, i do keep up with my water changes and do try to keep my water to the highest possible standard, I still have lingering questions though....

-Is it infectious?
-None of my other fish "seem" to be affected, should I keep an eye on them?
-Is there any other treatment that i can use, since i can't get to the LFS on time( my working hours don't allow for this)?
-Is it possible i bought the fish in this condition?

Thanks again for responding and the suggestions.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, got another clearer( kind of) pic, hope this helps to identify this. My questions as above are still going for anyone that can answer this. thank you.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, I got a product called Methylene blue, assuming it's the same thing as "methyl blue".
Followed instructions and did a 30% water change today, hoping for the best since my remaining 2 red eyes are pretty far gone and looking bad, i am really hoping they pull through. Could someone please answer these questions for me.



-Is it infectious?
-None of my other fish "seem" to be affected, should I keep an eye on them?
-Is there any other treatment that i can use, since i can't get to the LFS on time( my working hours don't allow for this)?
-Is it possible i bought the fish in this condition?


----------

